# What are you watching?



## Sinister (Dec 3, 2021)

So, maybe I'm the only one, or maybe it's a symptom of living alone, but often I'll put something on just to hear noise.  It puts my dogs at ease and occasionally I'll have something interesting to watch.  It also helps, if I'm cooking and I don't always want to listen to audible or music.

So, just like the "What are you listening to?" thread, jot down what you're watching, if it's a youtube video, show or movie.

Right now, watching an old Mexican film called* Grave Robbers.*  Thought I had dreamt this movie, really.  Watched it one night while recovering from surgery, on Roku, back when Roku was a thing.  It was on some grindhouse cinema channel.  Spooky little flick.  I dig old Italian, Spanish and Mexican horror films.

-Sin


----------



## NajaNoir (Dec 3, 2021)

If I just want to hear noise and have a reason or two to chuckle,  I'll be playing either It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia or Trailer Park Boys.  
It might not be a great accomplishment but I can quote almost every episode of both shows.  

I like to listen to Pbs Space Time or Cool Worlds on You Tube, for background noise while writing.


----------



## indianroads (Dec 3, 2021)

On the nights I control the television, we’ve been watching the Expanse series on Prime video. The producers did a good job interpreting the books into visual media.

On nights like this, when my wife commands the remote, we watch either murder TV or British baking shows.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Dec 4, 2021)

I've just finished watching season 3 of Hanna on Prime and currently watching season 11 of Red Dwarf. All this between Masterchef episodes.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Dec 5, 2021)

Was rewatching full metal alchemist that was released many years ago again on netflix. It's very emotional especially because of the beginning events at the start of the anime' s first few episodes. I hope in the future when I subscribe to crunchyroll that I can see the remake. It is very violent but has a lot of emotional moments. I also like the magic system. The fact that it impacts them with consequences. I can only stand the English dubs. I will be reading some reviews of animes on netflix so I can decide what to watch next.


----------



## Sinister (Dec 7, 2021)

Was watching Christmas movies...but somehow that devolved into watching old Shaw Brothers films.  Anyone know 1978's "*Five Deadly Venoms*?"  I'm lucky enough to own a hardcopy.  Such a cozy film, but I love a good martial arts film.  C'mon, someone has to watch Shaw Brothers films besides Quentin Tarantino and the Wu-Tang Clan.

-Sin


----------



## bazz cargo (Dec 9, 2021)

Warehouse 13.


----------



## Sinister (Dec 12, 2021)

Profondo Rosso(The original Italian cut of Deep Red) by Dario Argento.

It's a comfort film.  I suppose Giallo films are odd choices for comfort films, especially at Christmas time, basically being slasher films mixed with whoddunnit mystery vibes.  But this film is an old friend and it does have Christmas elements in it.  I even shook hands with Claudio Simonetti, who scored this film, Suspiria and several others with his band Goblin.

Argento, Fulci, Soavi will always be three of my favorite directors.

-Sin


----------



## Joker (Dec 12, 2021)

Going to finish the Expanse in the coming weeks.


----------



## PiP (Dec 12, 2021)

I only watch one TV program a night so I am selective. Currently watching Showtrial








						Showtrial (TV Mini Series 2021) - IMDb
					


Showtrial: With Celine Buckens, Joseph Payne, Kerr Logan, Tracy Ifeachor. A high profile murder case captures the attention of the world's media and the general public alike - Throwing Cleo Roberts, a once high flying solicitor defending the chief suspect, back in to the spotlight.





					www.imdb.com


----------



## Sinister (Dec 22, 2021)

"Who Framed Roger Rabbit?"  Tbh, Idk anyone who didn't fall for Jessica Rabbit at least a little bit.  For me, it was becoming obsessed with the song "Why don't you do right?" performed by Julie London.  What an amazing tune.


To answer your question, Julie.  I try my best.

-Sin


----------



## Sinister (Dec 25, 2021)

-Sin


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 27, 2021)

Only Connect.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Dec 27, 2021)

Around the world in 80 days, it's rather good


----------



## Sinister (Dec 29, 2021)

The Ancient Aliens ep on Doomsday Prophecies.  I don't remember this one.  It hasn't made me laugh yet, but that's only a matter of time.

EDIT:  Never mind, it just did...

-Sin


----------



## bdcharles (Dec 29, 2021)

Watched _Don't Look Up_ on Netflix. Pretty good.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Dec 29, 2021)

bdcharles said:


> Watched _Don't Look Up_ on Netflix. Pretty good.


That's on my viewing list.


----------



## bdcharles (Dec 30, 2021)

Mark Twain't said:


> That's on my viewing list.


I seem to have developed a thing for comet movies. Not big splashy asteroids - comets. There's something about them that brings out the experimentalist in a filmmaker. _Don't Look Up_, _Night of the Comet_, _Coherence _- all absolute gems. Perhaps it's the mystery of the tail.


----------



## got2write (Dec 30, 2021)

8-Bit Christmas


----------



## Sinister (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm watching one of the greatest movies of all-time and probably my second favorite film.

Casablanca.

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jan 2, 2022)

Red. It's probably better than all the goldeneye movies.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Jan 2, 2022)

Stay Close on Netflix, Good so far.


----------



## Sinister (Jan 25, 2022)

City of the Living Dead by Lucio Fulci.

Great flick.  Not for the squeamish.

-Sin


----------



## NajaNoir (Jan 25, 2022)

We just started The New Legends of Monkey. It has lots of goofiness, great cinematography, plus gods and demons. Good fun


----------



## PrairieHostage (Jan 25, 2022)

Just finished The Last Word With (my) Lawrence O'Donnell. Cher was on audio at the end, championing his K.I.N.D. fund (Kids in Need of Desks). He raised $34M this year. 

If you ever get a chance, watch Cher and Christine Baranski on the Graham Norton show. It's on YouTube.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Feb 2, 2022)

Just binge watched In From The Cold on Netflix and starting All Of Us Are Dead, a Korean zompoc.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Feb 22, 2022)

Cowboy Bebop on Netflix. Not my usual thing but quite enjoyed the 1st episode .


----------



## Mark Twain't (Feb 26, 2022)

Wolf Like Me (Prime). A different take on the werewolf genre and with only 6 episodes, each being only 20-25 minutes long, easily bingeable in one sitting.


----------



## Foxee (Feb 26, 2022)

The Expanse on prime was really good. I'm working my way through the books now.

We started watching Reacher on Prime and I'm happy because they didn't screw the character or story up. My husband said some of the technical gun-stuff is wrong which makes me wonder why the people who make shows like this don't get the accuracy checked. Otherwise, i like the show, still watching. 

There is also another season of The Marvelous Miss Maisel up on prime, too, we'll watch that AND another season of Resident Alien which is really funny.


----------



## Sinister (Feb 26, 2022)

Just started Cuphead and finished watching It Follows with a friend last night.

The conversation came up as to whether I would pass on the curse in It Follows.  I quickly informed them that that was an improper question and I had no intention of answering it.  Matter of fact, it's not a question at all.  I may be a hermit and an introvert but the idea is disgusting and I hate bullies more than anything in the world.  Especially supernatural bullies.

-Sin


----------



## PrairieHostage (Feb 26, 2022)

Foxee said:


> There is also another season of The Marvelous Miss Maisel up on prime, too, we'll watch that AND another season of Resident Alien which is really funny.


I really liked the last season of The Expanse.
Thanks for heads up on new season of Miss Maisel, adorable show.

My bro told me to watch HBO's The White Lotus


----------



## indianroads (Feb 26, 2022)

Foxee said:


> The Expanse on prime was really good. I'm working my way through the books now.
> 
> We started watching Reacher on Prime and I'm happy because they didn't screw the character or story up. My husband said some of the technical gun-stuff is wrong which makes me wonder why the people who make shows like this don't get the accuracy checked. Otherwise, i like the show, still watching.
> 
> There is also another season of The Marvelous Miss Maisel up on prime, too, we'll watch that AND another season of Resident Alien which is really funny.


I just finished the last book - and will only say that it ends well.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Feb 27, 2022)

The Good Place. It is drama and comedy.


----------



## indianroads (Feb 27, 2022)

Theglasshouse said:


> The Good Place. It is drama and comedy.


I liked that show.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Feb 28, 2022)

Theglasshouse said:


> The Good Place. It is drama and comedy.





indianroads said:


> I liked that show.


I watched it twice, really enjoyable.


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 28, 2022)

Jointly got _Little Fires Everywhere_ and _Philip K. Dick's Electric Dreams_ on the go. Both on Prime, both pretty good watches


----------



## JRJoyceBooks (Mar 7, 2022)

Just finished Afterlife, on Netflix. Not sure I was ready for that. Such a good series though. Also, New Picard and Outlander at the moment


----------



## PrairieHostage (Mar 11, 2022)

Jungle Cruise!! With Dwayne Johnson & Emily Blunt. So cute.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Mar 14, 2022)

Most days its just YouTube.  Watch the US news and then click to Kitchen Nightmares for background noise.

Series wise: I 'was' watching The Silent Sea, but lost interest when it turned to a zombie thing. Kinda' got Star Trek TOS running in the background somedays.  But if I'm sitting and watching it's One Punch Man for the umpteenth time or Love Destiny (a Thai time travel Rom/Com/Drama). At least right now...

Movies: I just finished Godzilla: King of the Monsters, Ghost Busters: Afterlife, Pokémon Detective Pikachu (fell asleep) and Dolittle.

-sterling


----------



## indianroads (Mar 14, 2022)

We had three television channels when I was growing up. I didn't have much say in what we watched but there was usually something on that was at least somewhat interesting. These days, we have hundreds of channels, HBO, Showtime, SciFi, Prime, Netfix ... and there's nothing worth watching. My wife and I have control of the remote on alternating nights; she watches murder-TV or baking shows, and on my nights I usually watch the news.

My heart breaks for those in Ukraine. I'm outraged by what Putin is doing, and wonder how his soldiers can live with the atrocities they are committing. This is one of those times when I am embarrassed and ashamed by my humanity. Just look at what we are capable of; human kind is a gang of heartless, violent, and greedy monkeys.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 14, 2022)

Old episodes of Good Eats.


----------



## PiP (Mar 16, 2022)

I've just finished watching the TV series 1883
Absolutely brilliant!








						1883 (TV Mini Series 2021–2022) - IMDb
					


1883: Created by Taylor Sheridan. With Sam Elliott, Tim McGraw, Faith Hill, Isabel May. Follows the Dutton family as they embark on a journey west.





					www.imdb.com
				



Follows the Dutton family on a journey west through the Great Plains toward the last bastion of uncolonised America.
If you've not watched it already, I highly recommend it.


----------



## PrairieHostage (Mar 16, 2022)

Tabula Rasa, a Flemish tv series on Netflix is so good. I think this is my third watch.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Mar 16, 2022)

PrairieHostage said:


> Tabula Rasa, a Flemish tv series on Netflix is so good. I think this is my third watch.


I think my mom has seen that one. But then again she has seen everything.


----------



## PrairieHostage (Mar 19, 2022)

The Trip on Netflix. Aksel Hennie and Noomi Rapace. I've died and gone to heaven. Both excellent actors. It's a comedy about a couple who plan to kill each other in a cabin but they run into bigger problems.


----------



## indianroads (Mar 21, 2022)

Resident Alien.  Funny and well done.


----------



## PrairieHostage (Mar 22, 2022)

Ketanji Brown Jackson confirmation hearing for scotus nomination (when I should be gymming or writing).


----------



## DawnBee (Mar 23, 2022)

PrairieHostage said:


> Ketanji Brown Jackson confirmation hearing for scotus nomination (when I should be gymming or writing).


I'm getting sucked into that. Probably not good for my mental health.


----------



## Bagit (Mar 24, 2022)

I thought The Water Man was good. Had writing elements in it--MC is a writer.  Touched on emotions. Good actors/actresses. It's PG and I don't think it's a high-budget type movie, but it had no smelly cheese. And I've seen some smelly cheese.  









						The Water Man (2020) - IMDb
					


The Water Man: Directed by David Oyelowo. With David Oyelowo, Amiah Miller, Lonnie Chavis, Rosario Dawson. A boy sets out on a quest to save his ill mother by searching for a mythic figure said to have magical healing powers.





					www.imdb.com


----------



## Taylor (Mar 27, 2022)

The 2022 Oscars.  So inspiring to see such a diverse group of artists being awarded for providing great entertainment!


----------



## Sinister (Mar 27, 2022)

Lemora: A Child's Tale of the Supernatural.

This movie is legendary, and it has a feel to it of a lost Grimm's fairy tale with a grimy sleazy filter.  I definitely dig what they were saying about the world and what it does to people.  For those interested, it's free on youtube.

Warning, it is not for the overly-sensitive and can be hard to digest.  It is a horror film, after all.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola (Mar 29, 2022)

Mindhunters, but not before bed. Great atmosphere though.


----------



## Bagit (Mar 30, 2022)

If you're a fan of cosmic horror get you some Lovecraft Country on HBO Max.   I believe it has ten episodes.


----------



## indianroads (Mar 30, 2022)

We watched the NEW movie 'Dune' the other night - it bombed in the theaters, but we thought it was great.
The book was good - although a bit ponderous... but it served well as a door-stop.


----------



## Bagit (Apr 3, 2022)

Have ya'll seen Lucifer? 

Not the red dude with a pointy tail, the Netflix series Lucifer! Try it, you might like it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 3, 2022)

Just finished first episode of Moon Knight.  Kind of a big moment for me.  I'm a huge fan from the old days, not as much as my Sister, mind you.  But I have always been obsessed with Egyptology since I was ten.

They did pretty well.  Already got me waiting for more.

-Sin


----------



## Taylor (Apr 3, 2022)

The Grammy Awards - yay another awards show!  What drama will we see tonight?


----------



## Mark Twain't (Apr 4, 2022)

Taylor said:


> The Grammy Awards - yay another awards show!  What drama will we see tonight?


So, did Ethel slap Hilda?


Oh, sorry. Thought you said "Granny awards."


----------



## Sinister (Apr 7, 2022)

Watched the second episode of Moon Knight and followed it up with Encanto last night.  Encanto is now my favorite Disney movie, I think.  Certainly, my favorite Pixar film.  Relatable.

-Sin


----------



## AndreaStory90 (Apr 7, 2022)

Star Trek Picard season 2 on Amazon prime. Great season so far.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Apr 7, 2022)

Sinister said:


> Watched the second episode of Moon Knight





AndreaStory90 said:


> Star Trek Picard season 2 on Amazon prime. Great season so far.



Have watched the 1st episodes of those but might wait until they're finished so there's not such a gap between. Memory isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Parabola (Apr 7, 2022)

Watching a sitcom that seems to have largely fallen out of favor, but I still enjoy it due to some classic delivery by the actors. On the flip side, a significant amount of the humor hasn't aged well, still when it hits the bullseye I enjoy it more than most popular comedies offered in the last 15/20 years easily. Then there's the set design, general atmosphere, all spot on.


----------



## Tawdry Wordsmith (Apr 8, 2022)

Sinister said:


> So, maybe I'm the only one, or maybe it's a symptom of living alone, but often I'll put something on just to hear noise.  It puts my dogs at ease and occasionally I'll have something interesting to watch.  It also helps, if I'm cooking and I don't always want to listen to audible or music.
> 
> So, just like the "What are you listening to?" thread, jot down what you're watching, if it's a youtube video, show or movie.
> 
> ...


Peaky Blinders, a show about the English gang of the same name that took over a city in the early 1920s.


----------



## Parabola (Apr 12, 2022)

Something that would offend the current zeitgeist.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 12, 2022)

That's a broad domain^  lol

-Sin


----------



## Parabola (Apr 12, 2022)

Sinister said:


> That's a broad domain^  lol
> 
> -Sin



Well I've noticed I tend to watch things that are considered "out of date" and are kind of against the current cultural mood. Family members which I consider to be "litmus tests for the everyman" are usually apathetic to what I watch.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Apr 15, 2022)

21 bridges. Best movie I have seen in a long time. I felt emotional during the ending. Watch it if you like police procedurals. It set a nice standard. It almost left me without dinner since they didn't want to make it. Try not to read the synopsis.


----------



## Tawdry Wordsmith (Apr 15, 2022)

Parabola said:


> Something that would offend the current zeitgeist.


A Clockwork Orange? American Psycho? Boondock Saints, perhaps?


----------



## Parabola (Apr 15, 2022)

Tawdry Wordsmith said:


> A Clockwork Orange? American Psycho? Boondock Saints, perhaps?



Haha no to all of those.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Apr 16, 2022)

Tawdry Wordsmith said:


> A Clockwork Orange? American Psycho? Boondock Saints, perhaps?


3 of my absolute favourite films!


----------



## DailyLunatic (Apr 16, 2022)

Parabola said:


> Something that would offend the current zeitgeist.


Now days that could be anything from "Leave It To Beaver", to "The Beverly Hillbillies".

I doubt a little ax murdering would phase them in the slightest...

-sterling


----------



## Tawdry Wordsmith (Apr 16, 2022)

Mark Twain't said:


> 3 of my absolute favourite films!


Hehe, my friends and I are having a "Movies that definitely wouldn't be made today" marathon on Friday night weekly movie nights. Just watched Office Space and Falling Down, next week is Kingdom of Heaven.


----------



## indianroads (Apr 17, 2022)

Inventing Anna on  Netflix. Pretty crazy story.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 27, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## indianroads (Apr 27, 2022)

Outer Range on Prime. Interesting western/scifi series.


----------



## PiP (Apr 27, 2022)

indianroads said:


> Outer Range on Prime. Interesting western/scifi series.


I also started watching that this evening and then gave up after thirty minutes. Hubby said it was a Western and I love Westerns so I was rather disappointed when I discovered it was scifi and huffed off and left him to it. LoL I only allow myself about 60 mins TV per day.


----------



## indianroads (Apr 27, 2022)

PiP said:


> I also started watching that this evening and then gave up after thirty minutes. Hubby said it was a Western and I love Westerns so I was rather disappointed when I discovered it was scifi and huffed off and left him to it. LoL I only allow myself about 60 mins TV per day.


The show kinda reminds me of Westworld - the new version that was on HBO. I like stories that keep me guessing.


----------



## PrairieHostage (Apr 28, 2022)

I don't like westerns but I love sci-fi. After watching four episodes of Outer Range, I'd say it's a Fargo-esque sci-fi. It's intriguing.

I'm watching some of the Johnny Depp Amber Heard trial on YouTube. My sons and I are texting the last few days about this hilarious train wreck. Today the front doorman testified while driving & vaping which cracked Johnny Depp up (and the rest of us)


----------



## indianroads (Apr 28, 2022)

PrairieHostage said:


> I don't like westerns but I love sci-fi. After watching four episodes of Outer Range, I'd say it's a Fargo-esque sci-fi. It's intriguing.
> 
> I'm watching some of the Johnny Depp Amber Heard trial on YouTube. My sons and I are texting the last few days about this hilarious train wreck. Today the front doorman testified while driving & vaping which cracked Johnny Depp up (and the rest of us)


My wife and I trade off who controls the remote - tonight was her night, so we watched murder TV (snapped, serial killers, signs of a psychopath, etc). A lot of disturbing stuff there so I just surf on my iPad... I'm keeping an eye on her - as far as I can tell she's not taking notes, so I'm safe for now.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Apr 28, 2022)

indianroads said:


> Outer Range on Prime. Interesting western/scifi series.



Can't get Prime here (or Crunchy/Funimation), and I miss it. (at least without VPN.  Too much Boy Scout to use it  ).  They had a few nice shows...

-sterling


----------



## Foxee (Apr 28, 2022)

Today I have been watching a ridiculous amount of a You Tube channel called Highfalutin' Low Carb. Did you know you can make a pizza crust out of chicken? I didn't. Should I try it?


----------



## Taylor (Apr 30, 2022)

White House Correspondents' Dinner on CNN.   Trevor Noah is a major talent!


----------



## PrairieHostage (Apr 30, 2022)

Taylor said:


> White House Correspondents' Dinner on CNN.   Trevor Noah is a major talent!


Me too!! I'm about to watch it (a little late cuz I wanted to finish reading a book)
Nerds unite!!



Foxee said:


> Today I have been watching a ridiculous amount of a You Tube channel called Highfalutin' Low Carb. Did you know you can make a pizza crust out of chicken? I didn't. Should I try it?



I've never heard crust made of chicken. I've heard of cauliflower crust. haha I love that you went on a YouTube spree to get low carb ideas. You're an inspiration!


----------



## Rando (May 1, 2022)

I'm not watching it at the moment, but when I feel like having something play in the background that's _not_ music, I tend to go for Harlan Ellison's Watching.

It was a short series that premiered on the Sci-Fi Channel, wherein writer Harlan Ellison would give his hot takes every week. Really compelling stuff if you're into seeing an angry old contentious man spew his rage to the public.

You can find the entire series on YouTube, uploaded by Harlan before his death.


----------



## Foxee (May 1, 2022)

PrairieHostage said:


> I've never heard crust made of chicken. I've heard of cauliflower crust. haha I love that you went on a YouTube spree to get low carb ideas. You're an inspiration!


Usually I make a crust called Fathead crust which starts with Mozzarella and cream cheese. If you handle it right it it makes a really reasonable pizza crust...and I've found out that it can even be used to create sweet breads like cinnamon rolls. I like shows like Highfalutin' Low Carb because I can watch someone else take the risk and time (and money) that goes into trying out a recipe and see how it turns out. Then I can pick the one that seems like it's got the best chance of working. It's just fun that I also find out weird things that I might not have thought of. If I try the chicken crust I'll report back how it went. LOL Today though...I have tons of eggs and I've got the ice cream maker bowl in the freezer. Going to make a French vanilla ice cream with erythritol and stevia rather than sugar. We shall see!


----------



## D. L. Keur (May 1, 2022)

Just watched this and laughed myself silly:


----------



## Foxee (May 1, 2022)

RE: the NFT video. Funny because it's so darned true...and horribly sad. But I'm limited to one emoticon on the post. So.... That's kinda more like it.


----------



## D. L. Keur (May 1, 2022)

Foxee said:


> RE: the NFT video. Funny because it's so darned true...and horribly sad. But I'm limited to one emoticon on the post. So.... That's kinda more like it.


Me, too!!!!


----------



## indianroads (May 1, 2022)

I stay away from the political stuff - it angers me.


----------



## indianroads (May 1, 2022)

About politics: I'm a Libertarian. When I tell people that, I often get confused looks, so I just say it means that I like libraries.


----------



## Sinister (May 1, 2022)

I'm a mugwump, politically.  But, if pressured, a libertarian.  Generally, if I take a stance on an issue, it's more than a political issue.

Watching Twink Peaks atm.

-Sin


----------



## Taylor (May 1, 2022)

I'm watching _Stanley Tucci: Searching for Italy._  I'm hungry already!


----------



## indianroads (May 1, 2022)

Watching a show about Gobekli Tepe, I have a prehistory story in my head that’s set  there. Writing about the world 8000-9000 BCE should be interesting.


----------



## Darkkin (May 2, 2022)

Lost Cities of the Bible.


----------



## Sinister (May 3, 2022)

"The Caine Mutiny."  Fantastic film.  I'll watch _any_ movie with Bogart with the exception of "The Treasure of the Sierra Madre" and "The African Queen."  "The Caine Mutiny" is a personal favorite.  

Not overly fond of Key Largo, but still would watch it any day.  Casablanca might be the greatest movie ever made.  The Caine Mutiny is somewhere in-between.

-Sin


----------



## Sinister (May 6, 2022)

All caught up on Marvel, finished Moon Knight of Wendesday and just saw Doctor Strange: Multiverse of Madness.  My sister's Marvel hero has always been Moon Knight.  Mine will always be Stephen Strange.  Who is better?  Only when Marvel makes Avengers: Battle of the Stev(ph)ens will we know for sure.

-Sin


----------



## PrairieHostage (May 6, 2022)

Boring news. I may watch The Caine Mutiny tonight!


----------



## Darkkin (May 7, 2022)

I fell asleep watching Ghost Adventures and somehow I ended up watching Vampires in America.  This folks, is second level stupid television.  Empirical evidence anyone?  Nope.  It is so bad.


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 7, 2022)

F1 qualifying from Miami...


----------



## DailyLunatic (May 8, 2022)

Sinister said:


> All caught up on Marvel, finished Moon Knight of Wendesday and just saw Doctor Strange: Multiverse of Madness.  My sister's Marvel hero has always been Moon Knight.  Mine will always be Stephen Strange.  Who is better?  Only when Marvel makes Avengers: Battle of the Stev(ph)ens will we know for sure.
> 
> -Sin



I'd never heard of Moon Knight until the recent series.  I was a DC kid and collected Swamp Thing.

-sterling


----------



## Sinister (May 8, 2022)

DailyLunatic said:


> I'd never heard of Moon Knight until the recent series.  I was a DC kid and collected Swamp Thing.
> 
> -sterling



I'd heard of him mostly cause of my sister and cause of the Marvel Ultimate Alliance video game.  But she never let me near her comics.  I also obsessed over Swamp Thing, particularly the Alan Moore books.  I didn't have a favorite between DC or Marvel, it was always about the art and story.

Dr. Strange
Swamp Thing
Batman
Punisher
Ironman
Spawn

Those were my heroes.  I was all over the place.  Course that was back when a book was only a dollar something.

Anywho, as to what I've been watching recently.  I want to apologize to the civilized world.  I just finished a marathon of not only all of the Human Centipede "films" but also two of the three "Most disturbing films of all-time."  (for reference none of the Human Centipede films even placed in the top 10).  I had a reason for doing this.  I wanted to determine where the line between an enjoyable horror film and an annoying or upsetting waste of time was.  I still don't know where that line is, just that I overshot it...horribly.  And yes...I regret watching all five of those films.  Take my advice and don't bother.

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 12, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Daria Vasilenko (Jun 13, 2022)

Monster High. I watched it w my mum. We love it!  It's an inspiration. But maybe not for everyone haha


----------



## Taylor (Jun 16, 2022)

_Real Housewives of Dubai. _ This city . . . What a spectacle!

Quote from a 45-year-old entrepreneur about her much younger boyfriend:  _"I've got handbags older than the Sergio."  _

I feel a theme for a novel coming on.  What happens between the lines in the city of gold?


----------



## Gyt Kaliba (Jun 19, 2022)

As we speak, I'm currently finishing up watching an anime called 'The Seven Deadly Sins' on Netflix. I've already read the manga, but this was my first time watching the adaptation, and it's been pretty entertaining thus far. In short, the basic idea of the series is kind of a riff on the legends of King Arthur and related mythologies, mixed with other high fantasy trappings like angels, demons, giants, fairies, and so forth and so on. It's definitely something that fans of series like 'Dragon Ball Z', 'Naruto', or 'One Piece' would all likely enjoy as well, though it's definitely got it's fair share of sex-based humor that might not be everyone's cup of tea, understandably so.


----------



## indianroads (Jun 19, 2022)

I watched the Norseman last night - it's a recently made historical movie about life among the Vikings. It's rather gory at times, but the buildings and the way they lived was pretty accurate. It didn't have a satisfying ending, but was good nonetheless.


----------



## Gyt Kaliba (Jun 19, 2022)

indianroads said:


> I watched the Norseman last night - it's a recently made historical movie about life among the Vikings. It's rather gory at times, but the buildings and the way they lived was pretty accurate. It didn't have a satisfying ending, but was good nonetheless.


I remember hearing a lot of good things about that one as it was coming out but never got around to looking to into it. I'm curious - is it entirely real-world based, or does it delve into Norse mythology at all?


----------



## indianroads (Jun 19, 2022)

Gyt Kaliba said:


> I remember hearing a lot of good things about that one as it was coming out but never got around to looking to into it. I'm curious - is it entirely real-world based, or does it delve into Norse mythology at all?


Yes - a lot of mythology, and sections where they speak old Norse (with translation below).


----------



## PrairieHostage (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm watching my usual msnbc of Maddow and O'Donnell. But also intermittently watching my adorable grandson's picture. He looks  concerned to be apart from the mama bear


----------



## Gyt Kaliba (Jun 23, 2022)

After watching The Seven Deadly Sins, I've kind of felt like a break from anime for a bit, and was leaning more in the 'hour-long drama' direction. So after checking out the first two episodes of that new FX show, The Old Man (which was really good, not that that was much of a surprise for me - watching Jeff Bridges kick butt is entertaining? What a shock!), I decided to finally get around to watching Sons of Anarchy. Only watched the first episode so far, but it seems to be pretty entertaining so far too.


----------



## indianroads (Jun 23, 2022)

I’m far too old for anime, I don’t know what manga is. If I’m forced to watch cartoons, give me Bugs Bunny and the Roadrunner.


----------



## Gyt Kaliba (Jun 23, 2022)

indianroads said:


> I’m far too old for anime, I don’t know what manga is. If I’m forced to watch cartoons, give me Bugs Bunny and the Roadrunner.


You never know - my mother-in-law who's in her 70's has started watching anime along with her son in law once he gets home from work. They've been doing that for a few years now, and there's a pretty good chance she's seen as much as or even more than I have at this point, haha.

Definitely nothing wrong with the classics like Looney Tunes either. I've been kind of surprised to find how varied my interests are by this point in my life (I'm in my early 30's) - I watch anime and cartoons and play video games, but I'll also read novels, watch TV shows and movies far older than myself (for the past few years I've had a pretty good addiction to Columbo going, to the point that I've even bought a few books about it, and I've always loved things like The Munsters and It's a Wonderful Life). Basically, if it looks interesting, I'll give it a try - sometimes I like it, sometimes I don't.

Oh! And manga's just Japanese comic books, basically the source for a ton of anime as at least a good percentage of it comes from adapting manga to animation (though there's been a growing trend of anime adapted from Japanese novels as well).


----------



## indianroads (Jun 23, 2022)

I'm in my late 60's - and even as a kid I didn't watch cartoons. After I met my wife, I'd wake up on weekend morning to 'eeeh... what's up Doc?' That was my introduction to cartoons.


----------



## Gyt Kaliba (Jun 23, 2022)

That's fine - everyone has their own interests, and hopefully it didn't come across like I was trying to force it on you - I just meant that you never really know what kind of entertainment media someone's going to like, irregardless of age or demographics.


----------



## indianroads (Jun 23, 2022)

Gyt Kaliba said:


> That's fine - everyone has their own interests, and hopefully it didn't come across like I was trying to force it on you - I just meant that you never really know what kind of entertainment media someone's going to like, irregardless of age or demographics.


Yeah, I  get that. No worries.


----------



## Sinister (Jun 23, 2022)

I have a hate/love relationship with anime.  It was the first medium I ever saw boobs.  And yet, since the nineties, it has largely been boring as hell.  I mean, I lived during the times of Akira, Guyver, Black Magic M66, Fist of the Northern Star, Bakuretsu Hunters, Inuyasha and Demon City. 

Today it's just...idk...Naruto/Boruto Shirengen, Bleach, One Piece, FMA Demon Slayer Academia?

Thank God for Black Butler and Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola (Jun 25, 2022)

Watching The Good Place atm. Didn't like the pilot episode but put on a few episodes last night. It's surprisingly good.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Jun 29, 2022)

Grinding through Black List with the wife.  She'd never seen it.

-sterling


----------



## AndreaStory90 (Jun 30, 2022)

Started watching star trek strange new worlds and really like what I've seen so far


----------



## indianroads (Jun 30, 2022)

Season 4 of West World looks good so far.


----------



## Sinister (Jul 3, 2022)

The Good, The Bad and The Ugly. 

It's a fantastic film, just buck up and face it.  It does make me thirsty for a glass of ice water, though.

-Sin


----------



## indianroads (Jul 3, 2022)

Stranger Things. It’s a campy horror show. We’re in season 4.


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Jul 3, 2022)

When we had our home business, we always had The Weather Channel on for background noise (weird, I know). Then we cut cable and our background noise became the Pandora app on our tv. But most of the time, our house is silent. Unless my husband turns on the tv, it's off. I barely know how to work the remote.


----------



## indianroads (Jul 3, 2022)

C.K.Johnson said:


> When we had our home business, we always had The Weather Channel on for background noise (weird, I know). Then we cut cable and our background noise became the Pandora app on our tv. But most of the time, our house is silent. Unless my husband turns on the tv, it's off. I barely know how to work the remote.


Remotes these days have far too many buttons. I don’t know what most of them do, and am constantly hitting the wrong one and getting tangled in menus.


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Jul 3, 2022)

indianroads said:


> Remotes these days have far too many buttons. I don’t know what most of them do, and am constantly hitting the wrong one and getting tangled in menus.


Right? And I just don't care enough to learn.


----------



## indianroads (Jul 3, 2022)

C.K.Johnson said:


> Right? And I just don't care enough to learn.


Most of the time I’d rather read.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2022)

Silent Hill 2 Intro.

"Aren't you Maria?"

Digging the music right after that line.


----------



## Gyt Kaliba (Jul 8, 2022)

Been doing too much watching instead of writing as I should be lately, but the good side to that is that there's always something to glean for potential use myself later as an idea.

...Okay, well maybe 'always' is a bit of a stretch, but it's how I rationalize it at least.

After many years of putting it off, I finally watched/finished *Sons of Anarchy*. Definitely a pretty exciting ride, though probably one that was better served watching as it came out back in the day rather than in a huge lump over the course of a few weeks - you can definitely see the wheels spinning in motion in a few places when marathoned.

Other than that, I also watched the latest Mamoru Hosoda film, *Belle*, with my wife, and it was absolutely amazing - easily my second favorite movie from him after 2010's *Summer Wars*. Like with Summer Wars, Hosoda's vision of what the internet would look like if we could visualize it in reality is absolutely profound, but here he didn't shy away from the dark side that anonymity can bring out in some people. Likewise, his films always deal with the theme of family to a degree, but this time family wasn't a fail-safe, always beautiful thing that saves - here, he highlighted that sometimes, blood family can be the problem, and it's your found family that can truly save you. It's great to see him get back into the groove after his last film was far less compelling for me.


----------



## PrairieHostage (Jul 8, 2022)

BBC's courtroom thriller _You Don't Know Me_ on Netflix.


----------



## BadHouses (Jul 9, 2022)

Disaster Movie (2008)

Any movie whose title is written in red block letter is suspicious. Any movie ending in "Movie" is almost contractually obligated to be terrible.  This one IS that: By the end, it was both so bad it's good, and has a surprising number of jokes that were just good.

Some jokes are stretched for so long you feel embarrassed, almost like there's someone who keeps say "keep going, keep going" even when the actor isn't into it.

Half the jokes are lecherous balding men who grab women only to be subsequently killed or grievously wounded.

The structure is Macfarlane-esque, often consisting of the main characters standing in a room while cameos and impressions happen to them. They then walk to another room where the same thing happens.

The choices for parody in this film are insane. They reference Kung Fu Panda by having a dude in a furry panda costume show up.  Several times we thought "what maniac put this in a movie?!" Yet, many of the impressions were fun.  One actor shows up as like 8 different side characters. There's a fair bit of that multi-role stuff.

Maybe my favourites was the Alvin and the Chipmunks puppets, who are demonic flesh-eaters. One character has their spine devoured and a chipmunk, maybe Theodore, looks up at the remaining characters with viscera around his rodent mouth and says:

"That was just the amuse-bouche, now for the main course" and of course launches himself through the air.

We laughed all the way through, much to our surprise.


----------



## Gyt Kaliba (Jul 10, 2022)

Trying to wean myself off watching a ton so that I can try to focus on getting back to my writing, but  I have started watching *Teen Wolf*, the 2010 TV series reboot of the classic film from the 80's. I saw a good chunk of it back when it was running, but I never finished it, so I'm starting it again from the beginning.

It's hokey, it's schlocky, it's full of really bad CG - but it aligns pretty well with the same genre as my draft that I'm planning to go back to now, so it's helping set the mood pretty well.


----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch (Jul 12, 2022)

I am currently watching the January 6th hearings while I watch music videos on a second screen.


----------



## Sinister (Jul 20, 2022)

Keep circulating the URLs.  ^^

-Sin


----------



## PrairieHostage (Jul 24, 2022)

A documentary called On Broadway (2019). It's very good.


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Jul 24, 2022)

Benny Hill clips on YouTube.


----------



## Matchu (Jul 25, 2022)

…addicted to mindless youtube-TikTok clips of man farting/gymnast falling over/car crash in Taiwan.  Pawnstars men a Las Vegas pawn shop, guns, helicopters, gold my wife looks over my shoulder goggle face his guns on the counter, ballerina stretch legs over head or her bottom again, buxom women, more women, women women, trio dancing beegees.  I need injection treatment or book.

I have got a book, about tanks. Always buying tank books, another problem. I bought spitfire books now I buy  tank books a man doll collection, pathetic why I could have bought art books just need find somebody to talk tanks all day with me. That’s boring, innit.


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Jul 25, 2022)

Matchu said:


> …addicted to mindless youtube-TikTok clips of man farting/gymnast falling over/car crash in Taiwan.


We call those types of programs the "Ow My Balls" shows.
(Please tell me you get the reference.)


----------



## Taylor (Jul 25, 2022)

Global News coverage on Pope Francis issuing a historic apology for the Catholic Church’s cooperation with Canada’s “catastrophic” policy of Indigenous residential schools, saying the forced assimilation of Native peoples into Christian society destroyed their cultures, severed families and marginalized generations.

Amen!


----------



## roadscribe (Jul 25, 2022)

The Old Man on FX is pretty terrific. Are you guys watching it too?


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Jul 25, 2022)

roadscribe said:


> The Old Man on FX is pretty terrific. Are you guys watching it too?


My son was just telling me about this show. Anything with The Dude and John Lithgow has to be good.


----------



## roadscribe (Jul 25, 2022)

Hi CK. Listen to your kid! 

Lithgow was my neighbor for three years so it's a little strange watching him. But man are they fantastic together! The first three episodes knocked my socks off. It dulled a little after that as the writing was stretched out. But the latest episode seemed to kick things back into gear.

Fabulous writing.


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Jul 25, 2022)

roadscribe said:


> Hi CK. Listen to your kid!
> 
> Lithgow was my neighbor for three years so it's a little strange watching him. But man are they fantastic together! The first three episodes knocked my socks off. It dulled a little after that as the writing was stretched out. But the latest episode seemed to kick things back into gear.
> 
> Fabulous writing.


I usually trust my son’s judgment but he won’t watch The Bear because he doesn’t like Jeremy Allen White, and now I’m questioning all my parenting choices.


----------



## Riptide (Jul 29, 2022)

TV show wise - Only Murders in the Building (Funny murder mystery), or What we Do in the Shadows (a mock documentary about vampires. Also funny)

An episode every time I walk on the treadmill, so slow going 

Movie wise... getting into some comedic horrors and just watched Werewolf Within (whodunit small town trapped in a blizzard edition) and next I'm thinking about Gatlopp, Hell of  Game (think Jumanji with horror elements)


----------



## Splinter (Jul 29, 2022)

Just finished The Loudest Voice with Russel Crowe playing Roger Ailes, a nasty piece of work and full on SOB.


----------



## Sinister (Aug 7, 2022)

But there ain't nobody there...
But he's got friends...
How much you want for the girl in the window?
I'll give you twice whatever you think she's worth...

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Aug 7, 2022)

Blazing Saddles. Unedited.


_The new sheriff is near...._


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2022)

Watched Big Trouble in Little China last night.

John Carpenter is a weird dude.


----------



## VRanger (Aug 9, 2022)

Not so much watching, but will tomorrow. I'm a BIG FAN of _My Man Godfrey_ with William Powell. However, my wife first saw the remake with David Niven, and can't get over that version, which I've never seen. I found out yesterday the Niven version is available--in full-on YouTube--so I've queued it up to air for Betty later today, as a surprise.

I REALLY like David Niven, but I can't imagine a performance in any role to top William Powell ... whose urban portrayals are surpassed only by Cary Grant ... maybe ... depends on the movie. It's hard to beat _The Thin Man_ series. I have to keep an open mind. The 1957 film with Niven also boasts June Allyson and Jesse Royce Landis. ... not a cast to dismiss lightly.

If you suppose I'm a connoisseur of classic movies, take a bow. Watch ANYTHING with William Powell, sit back, and enjoy.


----------



## Earp (Aug 9, 2022)

Just finished binging all 15 seasons of _Supernatural_ on Netflix. Best I can offer is that the series requires an _extraordinary_ ability to suspend disbelief, even before the paranormal stuff.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Aug 9, 2022)

Don Rickle clips on YouTube. I need to up my insult game with coworkers, and why not study the best....

I already have a reserved parking space in the HR office, and three investigations so far this year. 


A.C.


----------



## Splinter (Aug 9, 2022)

VRanger said:


> Not so much watching, but will tomorrow. I'm a BIG FAN of _My Man Godfrey_ with William Powell. However, my wife first saw the remake with David Niven, and can't get over that version, which I've never seen. I found out yesterday the Niven version is available--in full-on YouTube--so I've queued it up to air for Betty later today, as a surprise.
> 
> I REALLY like David Niven, but I can't imagine a performance in any role to top William Powell ... whose urbane portrayals are surpassed only by Cary Grant ... maybe ... depends on the movie. It's hard to beat _The Thin Man_ series. I have to keep an open mind. The 1957 film with Niven also boasts June Allyson and Jesse Royce Landis. ... not a cast to dismiss lightly.
> 
> If you suppose I'm a connoisseur of classic movies, take a bow. Watch ANYTHING with William Powell, sit back, and enjoy.


David Niven was a remarkable man, apart from being a suave, good looking actor. He left the army in 1933 to become an actor in Hollywood, then re-joined in 1939, took part in the D-Day landings and joined up with the US 1st Infantry Division marching to the Rhine.
I have yet to read his books, The Moon's A Balloon and Bring On The Empty Horses - two novel titles I adore. My sister raved about those two books for years.


----------



## VRanger (Aug 9, 2022)

Splinter said:


> David Niven was a remarkable man, apart from being a suave, good looking actor. He left the army in 1933 to become an actor in Hollywood, then re-joined in 1939, took part in the D-Day landings and joined up with the US 1st Infantry Division marching to the Rhine.
> I have yet to read his books, The Moon's A Balloon and Bring On The Empty Horses - two novel titles I adore. My sister raved about those two books for years.


For anyone who doesn't know, "Bring on the Empty Horses" was Niven's amusement at director Michael Curtiz. Curtiz was Hungarian, and directed Niven (and others) in The Charge of the Light Brigade in 1936. He was, shall we say, less than fluent in English at the time. When they came to a scene showing riderless mounts (because the cavalry soldiers were supposedly dead), he yelled "Bring on the empty horses!" Niven loved that so much he made it the title of one of his autobiographies. 

I own both volumes, but I'll admit I haven't gotten around to reading them yet.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Aug 9, 2022)

Just finished The Sandman on Netflix. Wow i s all I can say. Can't wait for season 2.

Now catching up with season 3 of The Orville.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Aug 9, 2022)

Anyone get into the TV series Fargo by any chance?


A.C.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Aug 10, 2022)

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Anyone get into the TV series Fargo by any chance?
> 
> 
> A.C.


Watched the 1st 2 seasons and thought they were excellent. Couldn't get into season 3 for some reason. May revisit at some point.


----------



## Joker (Aug 10, 2022)

Because I am an intellectual, I am feasting my eyes upon the glorious return of comedic genius that is Beavis and Butthead.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Aug 10, 2022)

Joker said:


> Because I am an intellectual, I am feasting my eyes upon the glorious return of comedic genius that is Beavis and Butthead.



How is it compared to the old/original ones we so loved?

A.C.


----------



## Joker (Aug 10, 2022)

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> How is it compared to the old/original ones we so loved?
> 
> A.C.


----------



## VRanger (Aug 17, 2022)

More and more, I recall how much I enjoyed movies from the 60s. Tonight we watched _Bachelor in Paradise_ starring Bob Hope. It's an utterly charming and funny movie, and in a way it's (sort of) the reflection of Paul Newman's _A New Kind of Love .._. if you haven't seen that, seek it out. My favorite line ... to a coachman ... "Take us straight to jail. It'll save time."

So many movies in the last thirty years are over-produced for action junkies. 60s rom-coms are universally clever. I shouldn't highlight only the 60s. The trend started much earlier with the Clark Gable vehicle _It Happened One Night_, a "bus movie" no one wanted to play, but won Academy Awards (when they still meant something) and set the standard for antithetical rom-coms for all time to come ... the next seminal film in line ... _Pillow Talk_.

_Bachelor in Paradise_ is also an antithetical romance with a few interesting twists. It reminds you that sex was on people's minds as early as 1961! LOL

Note: in 1961 I was only 4 years old but was already trying to figure out how to find the girl in_ Tarzan and the Mermaid_. I had a crush.


----------



## Sinister (Aug 17, 2022)

It's been too long since I've watched "It Happened One Night."  Those poor walls of Jericho...

I'm hosting a film festival for myself.  Idk, if I made it clear with all my posts on this thread, but...  I'm an absolute fiend for Italian horror.  Honestly, you'd think I was of Italian heritage and not Belgian/Native American.  I digress.

I've fixed up some Portabella Lasagna ala San Marzano and some homemade Lemon/Mint Italian Ice.  Lined up some frosty Diet Cokes.  I'm going to play Red Dead Redemption 2 while my laptop plays, in order:


The Bird with the Crystal Plumage(Argento)
La Chiesa(Soavi)
City of the Living Dead(Fulci)
Profondo Rosso(Argento)
Anthropophagus(D'Amato)
I prolly won't make it through Anthropophagus...  It moves kinda slow and I'll prolly conk out.  If I named dropped enough movies and directors to interest you and you want to follow along some day.  Ignore the order, start with Profondo Rosso.  

Love,
-Sin


----------



## Mark Twain't (Aug 17, 2022)

Re-watching the first two seasons of The Handmaid's Tale so  I can watch seasons 3 & 4 as I never got round to watching them the first time.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 21, 2022)

_The Outfit,_ a 2022 American psychological crime drama thriller. The entire story takes place in one setting. Brilliant plot and script nonetheless. 

A must-see for mystery crime writers!


----------



## Sinister (Oct 16, 2022)

She-Hulk was good fun.  I enjoyed Rings of Power, also.  But don't set much store by me.  I'm the king of unpopular opinions and I enjoy bad things pretty much the same as good things.  

Right now, I'm watching Smoking Gun's World Dumbest Brawlers.  Why?  Because schadenfreude is legitimate entertainment, just so long as you're laughing at dumbasses.

-Sin


----------



## M J Tennant 2022 (Oct 16, 2022)

Stranger Things

M J x


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 16, 2022)

My other football team, The Indianapolis Colts, losing again. My beloved Detroit Lions have a bye week, and didn't win by default. Ugh, I need more coffee.....


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 16, 2022)

Cup of coffee watching the birdfeeder. Day of the woodpeckers. I’m counting three downies, two harries, a red breasted, and now a yellow bellied flicker at the suets and the DIY mix platform feeder. 
Life is good.


----------



## bdcharles (Oct 16, 2022)

Sinister said:


> I enjoyed Rings of Power, also


Yeah I enjoyed this. Looking forward to The Peripheral next week.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Oct 16, 2022)

Sinister said:


> She-Hulk was good fun.  I enjoyed Rings of Power, also.  But don't set much store by me.  I'm the king of unpopular opinions and I enjoy bad things pretty much the same as good things.
> 
> Right now, I'm watching Smoking Gun's World Dumbest Brawlers.  Why?  Because schadenfreude is legitimate entertainment, just so long as you're laughing at dumbasses.
> 
> -Sin


She-Hulk was better than I thought it would be. I also enjoyed Rings of Power, I was rather surprised at some of the vitriole on social media


bdcharles said:


> Yeah I enjoyed this. Looking forward to The Peripheral next week.


Me too.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Oct 16, 2022)

Mark Twain't said:


> Re-watching the first two seasons of The Handmaid's Tale so  I can watch seasons 3 & 4 as I never got round to watching them the first time.


Season 5 starts in the UK next week


----------



## indianroads (Oct 16, 2022)

Sinister said:


> She-Hulk was good fun.  I enjoyed Rings of Power, also.  But don't set much store by me.  *I'm the king of unpopular opinions* and I enjoy bad things pretty much the same as good things.
> 
> Right now, I'm watching Smoking Gun's World Dumbest Brawlers.  Why?  Because schadenfreude is legitimate entertainment, just so long as you're laughing at dumbasses.
> 
> -Sin


Fantasy doesn't appeal to me. 
My best-friend's wife roped me into reading and watching the GOT series. The cinematography was nice, the story... meh.
My wife wanted to look at the Rings of Power, we made it through two episodes (I think) and we both got bored with it.
May I claim the throne?


----------



## mistamastamusta (Oct 16, 2022)

Re-Watching the harry potter series for the sixth time


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 16, 2022)

indianroads said:


> Fantasy doesn't appeal to me.
> My best-friend's wife roped me into reading and watching the GOT series. The cinematography was nice, the story... meh.
> My wife wanted to look at the Rings of Power, we made it through two episodes (I think) and we both got bored with it.
> May I claim the throne?



Only seen LOTR, but not The Hobbit yet
Never saw an episode of GOT.
Just for bonus cred, throw in not one episode of Breaking Bad, The Sopranos, or The Walking Dead. 
Probably will never watch ROP, either.

Stand aside, tenderfoot.


----------



## indianroads (Oct 16, 2022)

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Only seen LOTR, but not The Hobbit yet
> Never saw an episode of GOT.
> Just for bonus cred, throw in not one episode of Breaking Bad, The Sopranos, or The Walking Dead.
> Probably will never watch ROP, either.
> ...


I've not seen LOTR, but you beat me with the GOT - I've not watched that other stuff.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2022)

-Sin


----------



## M J Tennant 2022 (Oct 26, 2022)

Cowboys and Aliens with Daniel Craig.  It's really good.

M J x


----------



## indianroads (Oct 26, 2022)

The Peripheral on Prime Video - it's produced by some of the same people that did the Westworld TV series. So far, it's good - hopefully it won't drift off into never-never land like Westworld did.

When I finish my current read, I'll pick up the book by William Gibson.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Oct 26, 2022)

indianroads said:


> The Peripheral on Prime Video - it's produced by some of the same people that did the Westworld TV series. So far, it's good - hopefully it won't drift off into never-never land like Westworld did.
> 
> When I finish my current read, I'll pick up the book by William Gibson.


Watched the first two, looking forward to the third.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 26, 2022)

indianroads said:


> When I finish my current read, I'll pick up the book by William Gibson.


When are they gonna option more of Gibson's work?  You'd think with the lack of ideas Hollywood supports daily they might wanna make a Neuromancer movie.  You know, inject some fresh blood, but uh...  I guess not?

Just finished watching The Endless and I'm kind of obsessed.  Anyone who is a fan of Lovecraft could certainly do worse.  Very Silent Hill vibes.

-Sin


----------



## Mullanphy (Oct 26, 2022)

Wonderful news! I turned off the boob tube last night and read for several hours. Best sleep I've had in months.

@M J Tennant 2022  -   I agree, it was a grand shoot-em-up in the old style. Same bad guys, just different faces. And bodies.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2022)

Good times.  Much better than the first one and I was already a fan.  

-Sin


----------



## indianroads (Nov 1, 2022)

My wife has control of the remote tonight, so it will either be baking shows or murder TV.
My IPAD is fully charged, I'll sit on the couch and read.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2022)

indianroads said:


> My wife has control of the remote tonight, so it will either be baking shows or murder TV.
> My IPAD is fully charged, I'll sit on the couch and read.


I had to switch over to gorey horror movies, all the murder TV was affecting my opinion of humanity.  Dosage determines medicine from poison, after all.  Plus, I've been reading too many news headlines ontop of everything else.  lol  ^^

-Sin


----------



## indianroads (Nov 2, 2022)

Sinister said:


> I had to switch over to gorey horror movies, all the murder TV was affecting my opinion of humanity.  Dosage determines medicine from poison, after all.  Plus, I've been reading too many news headlines ontop of everything else.  lol  ^^
> 
> -Sin


Humans are despicable, it’s embarrassing to be one.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Nov 2, 2022)

Watching The Walk-in. Based on a true story about the far-right and the UK around the time of the referendum. One episode to go.


----------



## TL Murphy (Nov 2, 2022)

I'm in season two of The_ Handmaid's Tail_. It's horrific. It's great. My wife won't watch it. She gets pissed off.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Nov 2, 2022)

TL Murphy said:


> I'm in season two of The_ Handmaid's Tail_. It's horrific. It's great. My wife won't watch it. She gets pissed off.


Have watched episode 1 of season 5.


----------



## Joker (Nov 2, 2022)

indianroads said:


> Humans are despicable, it’s embarrassing to be one.



I thought you were a cat?

Or maybe that was @JBF...


----------



## indianroads (Nov 2, 2022)

Joker said:


> I thought you were a cat?
> 
> Or maybe that was @JBF...


I am.
Get over here and clean my sand box.


----------



## TL Murphy (Nov 2, 2022)

Mark Twain't said:


> Have watched episode 1 of season 5.


I heard or read that season 5 is based on Atwood’s sequel “”Testimony” I have it but haven’t read it yet.  I’m rereading “The Handmaid’s Tale“ as I watch the series just to see how they line up. Very impressed with Elizabeth Moss.  She was good in _Mad Men._


----------



## Mark Twain't (Nov 2, 2022)

TL Murphy said:


> I heard or bread that season 5 is based on Atwood’s sequel “”Testimony” I have it but haven’t read it yet.


Yes, I heard the same. Haven't read either, but apparently, the first was pretty much covered in season one.


----------



## JBF (Nov 2, 2022)

Joker said:


> I thought you were a cat?
> 
> Or maybe that was @JBF...



You, sir, have offended me.  I demand satisfaction.  

Rusty grill forks at dawn.


----------



## Splinter (Nov 4, 2022)

We're watching SAS: Rogue Heroes on the BBC and learning how the regiment was formed by David Stirling with a group of single-minded, belligerent soldiers who wouldn't take no for answer. 
I have huge respect for the men of the Special Air Service, having come across some as friends and customers in a previous life, not to mention a member of my family being one of them.
My only criticism is that often the music content is over the top and sometimes drowns out the atmosphere.


----------



## Parabola (Nov 4, 2022)

I plan to watch an episode of Gilmore Girls. Don't ask me how, but I got invested. Currently on Season 5, so if any of you have seen the ending, don't ruin it for me.


----------



## bdcharles (Nov 4, 2022)

Been enjoying these sci-fi shorts by DUST:


----------



## Parabola (Nov 4, 2022)

I have mixed feelings on PS 2019, but the funeral scene (a couple of minutes in) is better than the original imo.


----------



## Pindrop (Nov 5, 2022)

I was randomly given a trailer for M3gan (killer AI robot horror thing) on Youtube, I watched the 2 minute trailer, and think I have already watched the 1hr 20 min film.


----------



## Splinter (Nov 12, 2022)

Parabola said:


> I have mixed feelings on PS 2019, but the funeral scene (a couple of minutes in) is better than the original imo.


Probably off-topic and I know it's only a film, but see what happens when the mobile phone takes precedent over everything else?
Only yesterday I was out riding on my motorcycle, filming and testing a new GPS and I couldn't help but notice that 90% of the drivers were looking at their phones while driving and/or stopped at lights. You see everything when riding a motorcycle, especially with a height advantage.
Rant over - I'll grab me coat...


----------



## indianroads (Nov 20, 2022)

1899 on  Netflix. Good so far.


----------



## Splinter (Nov 21, 2022)

A wet and windy public holiday and I've watched England thrash Iran in the World Cup and coming up, Wales v USA which I'm particularly looking forward to because it's Wales' first WC appearance in 64 years.
No prizes for guessing who I'm supporting...


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 21, 2022)

Splinter said:


> A wet and windy public holiday and I've watched England thrash Iran in the World Cup and coming up, Wales v USA which I'm particularly looking forward to because it's Wales' first WC appearance in 64 years.
> No prizes for guessing who I'm supporting...


It's the fated war against Iran which the rest of the world has been waiting to watch. Just swap the United States with England, and the threat of nuclear war is non-existent!  I'm cautiously optimistic personally that the rest of the world hasn't been destroyed.


----------



## Joker (Nov 21, 2022)

Splinter said:


> A wet and windy public holiday and I've watched England thrash Iran in the World Cup and coming up, Wales v USA which I'm particularly looking forward to because it's Wales' first WC appearance in 64 years.
> No prizes for guessing who I'm supporting...


----------



## indianroads (Nov 21, 2022)

Parabola said:


> I have mixed feelings on PS 2019, but the funeral scene (a couple of minutes in) is better than the original imo.


For me - this was the creepiest book King wrote.


----------



## Emile Perez (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm currently rewatching The Arrowverse, Supernatural, & Grimm and need to get back to watching The 100 (even bought the books to read eventually lol).


----------



## bdcharles (Nov 26, 2022)

Love this crazy stuff...


----------



## Sinister (Nov 26, 2022)

Really enjoying "Wednesday."  I do not understand the snarky reviews it's getting.  It really hits home on how my school-years were and how poorly-received some personalities are/were.  I also think the backlash about Guzman's Gomez is borne from complete ignorance of Charles Addam's character.  How dare a Hispanic man portray a character named Gomez(WTH)?  Also...how dare he be made to be short and round; he was never depicted that way!






-Sin


----------



## indianroads (Nov 26, 2022)

Sinister said:


> Really enjoying "Wednesday."  I do not understand the snarky reviews it's getting.  It really hits home on how my school-years were and how poorly-received some personalities are/were.  I also think the backlash about Guzman's Gomez is borne from complete ignorance of Charles Addam's character.  How dare a Hispanic man portray a character named Gomez(WTH)?  Also...how dare he be made to be short and round; he was never depicted that way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We started watching that last night. So far, it's great.


----------



## PiP (Nov 26, 2022)

Yellowstone ... love it. Would love to go to Montana


----------



## indianroads (Nov 26, 2022)

PiP said:


> Yellowstone ... love it. Would love to go to Montana


Most of Yellowstone is in Wyoming. If you ever go, don't miss out on Teton NP - south of Yellowstone - the parks are side by side.


----------



## Joker (Nov 26, 2022)

Sinister said:


> How dare a Hispanic man portray a character named Gomez(WTH)?



If white people move into a neighborhood, it's gentrification, which is racist.

If white people move out of a neighborhood, it's white flight, which is racist.

Some people are just _looking_ to be offended.


----------



## Matchu (Nov 26, 2022)

Whitey ^^^


----------



## indianroads (Nov 26, 2022)

Joker said:


> If white people move into a neighborhood, it's gentrification, which is racist.
> 
> If white people move out of a neighborhood, it's white flight, which is racist.
> 
> *Some people are just looking to be offended.*


That's been obvious for quite a long time.
If we can't exchange ideas freely, are we free?


----------



## indianroads (Nov 26, 2022)

Matchu said:


> Whitey ^^^


There's quite a lot of discrimination spread through ALL races.


----------



## Joker (Nov 26, 2022)

Matchu said:


> Whitey ^^^



I prefer the term _gringo_.


----------



## VRanger (Nov 27, 2022)

A Christmas movie plotted around "royal corgis" and a famous dog trainer brought in to socialize a problem corgi. Of course, the romantic interest is the Crown Prince.

She's invited to a Royal Ball, and upon being informed by a staff representative, says:

"But I have nothing to wear."

He responds, "I think that can be arranged."

I turn to Betty and say, "If they go there, this will turn into a completely different type of movie."


----------



## Sinister (Nov 30, 2022)

Finished Wednesday.  Didn't mean to?  Thought I had way more episodes left.  Guess this is what is meant by binging?  I should stay away from streaming on-demand shows.  I have no sense of moderation.

I found it eerily accurate and predictable in a re-affirming way.  It was excellent and I was left anticipating a second season.  The fact that they had cello covers of Rolling Stones and Metallica peppered with Gothabilly classics and old Goth hymnals right astride Chopin and Eric Satie's 3rd Gnossienne helped a lot...I have to admit I also felt a little called-out...okay, a lot called-out.  

But what good are jokes if we can't all take turns occasionally being the butt of them?  Plus, it was obviously done with love from someone who knows.

8/10

-Sin


----------



## Parabola (Dec 1, 2022)

Chucky, season 2. A guilty pleasure. But hey, nostalgia right? Plus it gave me an idea.


----------



## Taylor (Dec 2, 2022)

James Taylor: One Man Band Live.  My God ... the man's a genius.  Not to talk about having perfect pitch.


----------



## indianroads (Dec 3, 2022)

Finished the series 1899 last night. Interesting initial premise that kept getting weirder then went off the rails and fell into absurdity at the end. Disappointed.


----------



## PrairieHostage (Dec 3, 2022)

indianroads said:


> Finished the series 1899 last night. Interesting initial premise that kept getting weirder then went off the rails and fell into absurdity at the end. Disappointed.


I've been wondering if I should watch it. Thx for saving me the trouble.
I'm giving @bdcharles Sci-Fi Short Film a try.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Dec 4, 2022)

Just watched Michigan take care of business against Perdue after getting bored watching the final minutes of the Georgia - LSU game. Surprised yet not surprised at the TCU/Kan St. game.

Who I think will be in the college championship
1 Georgia vs 4 OSU
2 U of M vs 3 TCU

Georgia vs. Michigan in the title game. My heart says Michigan, but my head's saying Georgia.


A.C.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Dec 4, 2022)

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Just watched Michigan take care of business against Perdue after getting bored watching the final minutes of the Georgia - LSU game. Surprised yet not surprised at the TCU/Kan St. game.
> 
> Who I think will be in the college championship
> 1 Georgia vs 4 OSU
> ...


Google Translate doesn't appear to be working for me.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Dec 4, 2022)

Mark Twain't said:


> Google Translate doesn't appear to be working for me.



???


----------



## Mark Twain't (Dec 4, 2022)

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> ???


Didn't understand a word of your post*, I speak the King's English. 


* Best guess, you were talking about some American sporting event?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Dec 4, 2022)

Mark Twain't said:


> Didn't understand a word of your post*, I speak the King's English.
> 
> 
> * Best guess, you were talking about some American sporting event?



Ah. Yes. College (American) Football. This weekend, there were a lot of championship games at different conferences. Some dictated the scenarios of the four team overall championship playoff which will happen New Years Day. To bring you up to speed, up to this weekend, there were three undefeated teams and one one loss team that were playing not only to win their respected conference championships, but to secure their spot in the overall championship playoffs. Those four teams were, number 1 ranked University of Georgia 'Bulldogs' (who were playing the 14th ranked Louisiana State University 'Tigers'); the number 2 ranked University of Michigan 'Wolverines' (who were playing the unranked Purdue 'Boilermakers'); number 3 ranked Texas Christian University 'Horned Frogs' (playing against the 10th ranked Kansas State University 'Wildcats'). Friday night, 4th ranked University of Southern California 'Trojans' who had only one loss for the season up to that point, played and loss to 11th ranked University of Utah 'Utes').

#1 Georgia beat #14 LSU
#2 Michigan beat Purdue
#3 TCU lost to #10 KSU
#4 USC lost to #11 Utah

The number 5 ranked team, Ohio State University 'Buckeyes' didn't play this weekend, having lost to their bitter rivals U of Michigan the weekend before. It was their only loss of the season. Since Georgia and Michigan are both undefeated, it is expected that they will been seeded 1st and 2nd respectfully in the four championship tourney. Going by overall win-loss record and "_body of work"_, TCU should still remain the 3rd seed, while OSU _should_ move up to 4th seed. TCU and OSU are now the only ranked teams with just a single loss this year. A lot of people are arguing that a few two loss teams (most notably University of Alabama 'Crimson Tide', who have had several years of success and championships, but lost twice this year, should be considered for the 4th seed. They are ranked 6th. Like OSU, they were idle this weekend.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Dec 4, 2022)

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Ah. Yes. College (American) Football. This weekend, there were a lot of championship games at different conferences. Some dictated the scenarios of the four team overall championship playoff which will happen New Years Day. To bring you up to speed, up to this weekend, there were three undefeated teams and one one loss team that were playing not only to win their respected conference championships, but to secure their spot in the overall championship playoffs. Those four teams were, number 1 ranked University of Georgia 'Bulldogs' (who were playing the 14th ranked Louisiana State University 'Tigers'); the number 2 ranked University of Michigan 'Wolverines' (who were playing the unranked Purdue 'Boilermakers'); number 3 ranked Texas Christian University 'Horned Frogs' (playing against the 10th ranked Kansas State University 'Wildcats'). Friday night, 4th ranked University of Southern California 'Trojans' who had only one loss for the season up to that point, played and loss to 11th ranked University of Utah 'Utes').
> 
> #1 Georgia beat #14 LSU
> #2 Michigan beat Purdue
> ...


I know it's baseball, but...


:lol:


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Dec 4, 2022)

Mark Twain't said:


> I know it's baseball, but...
> 
> 
> :lol:



OK, wiseguy.  Explain cricket to us...


----------



## Mark Twain't (Dec 4, 2022)

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> OK, wiseguy.  Explain cricket to us...



You have two sides, one out in the field and one in.
Each man that’s in the side that’s in the field goes out and when he’s out comes in and the next man goes in until he’s out.
When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in.
When they are all out, the side that’s out comes in and the side that’s been in goes out and tries to get those coming in out.
Sometimes there are men still in and not out.
There are men called umpires who stay out all the time, and they decide when the men who are in are out.
Depending on the weather and the light, the umpires can also send everybody in, no matter whether they’re in or out.
When both sides have been in and all the men are out (including those who are not out), then the game is finished.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Dec 4, 2022)

Mark Twain't said:


> You have two sides, one out in the field and one in.
> Each man that’s in the side that’s in the field goes out and when he’s out comes in and the next man goes in until he’s out.
> When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in.
> When they are all out, the side that’s out comes in and the side that’s been in goes out and tries to get those coming in out.
> ...



Oh, that's how you play it. Got it.


----------



## Sinister (Dec 4, 2022)

My Sister, a true friend, gave me the name of a new horror movie to cheer me up.  Skinamarink.  It was an illegitimate nightmare to find.  But it was worth the hunt.  I found it to be kind of adorable, tense and sad.  Very original cinematography...very atmospheric and rooted sharply into liminality and nostalgic childhood nightmares.  Surreal and enjoyable.  When it releases in theaters, please give it a look and keep an open mind.






If, like me, you can't wait, but don't want to engage with possible malware or legal ethics...  Please consider his short film, Heck.  It's on the same topic matter and atmosphere, but with a much more wholesome conclusion.

-Sin


----------



## Splinter (Dec 5, 2022)

Mark Twain't said:


> Didn't understand a word of your post*, I speak the King's English.
> 
> 
> * Best guess, you were talking about some American sporting event?


Let's not forget The World Series which is played in the only land that actually plays the game


----------



## Joker (Dec 5, 2022)

Splinter said:


> Let's not forget The World Series which is played in the only land that actually plays the game



Whoa whoa whoa. Don't forget about the Toronto Blue Jays.

Bah, who am I kidding. Toronto is the most yankee doodle doo city around.


----------



## Parabola (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## ehbowen (Dec 27, 2022)

Joker said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. Don't forget about the Toronto Blue Jays.
> 
> Bah, who am I kidding. Toronto is the most yankee doodle doo city around.


September 2016. I'm on a 'trip of a lifetime' with my two parents. Circle trip around western North America, largely by train. We planned a three day stopover in Victoria on Vancouver Island, our most distant point from our origin in Houston, then return by Clipper ferry to Seattle and thence by train back home.

We get to the ferry dock to check our luggage and find it packed. I mean, the ferry is SOLD OUT...you couldn't get another seat for love nor money. Turns out the Blue Jays were playing in Seattle that weekend for the only time that season, so every Toronto Blue Jays fan on Vancouver Island (and, brother, there were a lot of them!) was on that ferry to see the game. (Their alternative would be to take the BC bus/ferry to Vancouver city, then make their way south by bus, Amtrak, or highway...in competition with every other Blue Jays fan on the mainland in British Columbia!)

Fortunately, boarding was by date of reservation and we'd made our reservations early in the year, before the Major League Baseball schedule had been released. We got decent seats without much wait.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 27, 2022)

Eric's Christmas 2022 Movie List:

_Scrooge _(1951). The classic version with Alastair Sim.

_Scrooge _(1935). Wanted to compare. Actually, To Be Honest, I was remembering a version I saw on TV long long ago (B&W) who had a very pretty and young girl in the role of the Ghost Of Christmas Past. I was hoping to find out whom that actress was. Not this one; it featured a featureless whitish blob in the role. Nor the 1951 version with Hermione Baddeley; she was imposing enough but neither young nor pretty (well, to my tastes...). The 1951 version is much better.

_The Muppet Christmas Carol_ (1992). Actually, after watching the two film versions I sat down and read through Charles Dickens's original. I needed something lighthearted and musical as a counterpoint.

_Die Hard _(1988). Call it a guilty pleasure. After watching it Mom asked, "This is a Christmas movie?"

_Trading Places_ (1983). The classic with Dan Aykroyd and Eddie Murphy, and a frequently topless Jamie Lee Curtis.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Dec 27, 2022)

A herd of deer in the front yard by the bird feeders. That’s what I’m watching as I enjoy a beer.


----------



## indianroads (Dec 28, 2022)

Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan season 3 on Prime. I've not watched the first 2 seasons.
Not impressed. Meh. Just a jumble of contentious politicians vying for power.


----------



## Splinter (Dec 28, 2022)

From a personal point of view and for historical research reasons, I just came across a documentary about the brutal military dictatorship in Argentina, which took place on 24th March 1976.
I was living in Buenos Aires on that day, so it has special meaning. Three months later I met the love of my life and my wife to be, but I didn't know it at the time, although I wished it, foolishly.
It's very brutal and certainly inspired me (to an extent) when writing my last book, although one could expand on this thread with fact based fiction. Now that's a thought...
Link


----------



## S J Ward (Dec 30, 2022)

Mask. Just a bloody good movie even though i have never liked Bruce Springfield.


----------



## indianroads (Dec 30, 2022)

Splinter said:


> From a personal point of view and for historical research reasons, I just came across a documentary about the brutal military dictatorship in Argentina, which took place on 24th March 1976.
> I was living in Buenos Aires on that day, so it has special meaning. Three months later I met the love of my life and my wife to be, but I didn't know it at the time, although I wished it, foolishly.
> It's very brutal and certainly inspired me (to an extent) when writing my last book, although one could expand on this thread with fact based fiction. Now that's a thought...
> Link


From what I hear, there's something bad going on in Brazil now.


----------



## Sinister (Dec 30, 2022)

"When it's properly used, this style is almost invincible...It can even bend solid metal."


What do you get when you mix together a scorpion, a centipede, a snake, a toad and a lizard?
You get a terrible recipe for blueberry pie...


-Sin


----------



## Dante77 (Dec 31, 2022)

bullet train.
it's entertaining, funny. not super amazing but, just a fun movie.


----------



## indianroads (Dec 31, 2022)

Tonight our tradition is to watch the Twilight Zone marathon. Our game is to see who can first guess which episode it is.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 31, 2022)

indianroads said:


> Tonight our tradition is to watch the Twilight Zone marathon. Our game is to see who can first guess which episode it is.


May they throw "Passage on the Lady Anne" in to the mix!


----------



## Parabola (Jan 2, 2023)

A playthrough of a fairly old game, Half-Life 2. Still get a kick out of the art style and graphics, believe it or not.


----------



## indianroads (Jan 3, 2023)

Parabola said:


> A playthrough of a fairly old game, Half-Life 2. Still get a kick out of the art style and graphics, believe it or not.


I once played Doom on my 386 processor PC… does that make me a gamer?


----------



## ehbowen (Jan 3, 2023)

indianroads said:


> I once played Doom on my 386 processor PC… does that make me a gamer?


Piker. I used to play STTR1 on a time-shared HP2000F!


----------



## Parabola (Jan 3, 2023)

indianroads said:


> I once played Doom on my 386 processor PC… does that make me a gamer?



Maybe the best kind


----------



## Moon Child (Jan 3, 2023)

Sinister said:


> So, maybe I'm the only one, or maybe it's a symptom of living alone, but often I'll put something on just to hear noise.  It puts my dogs at ease and occasionally I'll have something interesting to watch.  It also helps, if I'm cooking and I don't always want to listen to audible or music.
> 
> So, just like the "What are you listening to?" thread, jot down what you're watching, if it's a youtube video, show or movie.
> 
> ...



I'm the same! I have music playing most of the day then rest is watching films or documentaries. Silence is so loud! I hate it. Lived alone since 2020 so perhaps I'm still adjusting? 

Last night's film du jour was on Disney+. Strange World. It's wonderful! I thoroughly recommend it!!  

As for music, I listen to classical or classical crossover or jazz or songs from musicals. Overnight I listen to classical or classical crossover, but not loud. It's very low at night. Soothing, helps to sleep and it's not so bad when waking up to that instead of silence.


----------



## Moon Child (Jan 3, 2023)

indianroads said:


> My heart breaks for those in Ukraine. I'm outraged by what Putin is doing, and wonder how his soldiers can live with the atrocities they are committing. This is one of those times when I am embarrassed and ashamed by my humanity. Just look at what we are capable of; human kind is a gang of heartless, violent, and greedy monkeys.



My friend said it once, and I agree wholeheartedly: Humans are a cancer on this planet. 

It's not only what we do to each other, or are capable of doing, it's the impact on the planet itself. Humans are killing this world! The plants and other animals aren't, it's only our species. It's embarrassing to be human sometimes! 

As for Putun, isn't it time he had an assassin after him?!? I heard on the news how he condemns Ukraine for killing Russian soldiers! Excuse me?!! Wtf??


----------



## Joker (Jan 3, 2023)

Moon Child said:


> My friend said it once, and I agree wholeheartedly: Humans are a cancer on this planet.
> 
> It's not only what we do to each other, or are capable of doing, it's the impact on the planet itself. Humans are killing this world! The plants and other animals aren't, it's only our species. It's embarrassing to be human sometimes!
> 
> As for Putun, isn't it time he had an assassin after him?!? I heard on the news how he condemns Ukraine for killing Russian soldiers! Excuse me?!! Wtf??



Labeling all of humanity worthless and then expressing sympathy for Ukrainians is oxymoronic...


----------



## ehbowen (Jan 3, 2023)

Moon Child said:


> My friend said it once, and I agree wholeheartedly: Humans are a cancer on this planet.
> 
> It's not only what we do to each other, or are capable of doing, it's the impact on the planet itself. Humans are killing this world! The plants and other animals aren't, it's only our species. It's embarrassing to be human sometimes!
> 
> As for Putun, isn't it time he had an assassin after him?!? I heard on the news how he condemns Ukraine for killing Russian soldiers! Excuse me?!! Wtf??


I disagree vehemently. Humans are not a cancer. SIN is a cancer. Recognize and deal with sin, and you go a long way towards stopping and even possibly reversing the downhill slide. "Salt and light..."


----------



## classic book lover (Jan 3, 2023)

It does not matter your ethnicity, your background, or who you 'were', there is always some good inside of you.

 I strongly disagree with 'humans are parasites' movement.

And murdering somebody? Yes, they murder other people, but if you do the same to them, you are as low as them. Not the best idea.

 And I agree with ehbowen, SIN is a parasite. Satan is a parasite. That parasite affects people, keeping them from doing their jobs, taking care of animals.

And you cannot reverse or slow down what is happening, someday the grass won't be greener on the other side. Someday the grass probably won't even be there. Someday the end will come.


----------



## Matchu (Jan 3, 2023)

I spent a lot of time at work and was burned out - fortunate with a few days away from work  to slouch in front of the TV watching 'Le Bureau' blah blah blah, supposedly 'the most realistic depiction' of spies & spies' work.  I really enjoyed the long escapism, very enjoyable...tho' I compared constantly the agents' fixed demeanours to my own MH spheres, my own line of work.  

Anyway, check out 'Le Bureau' if you like spies.

The Putin stuff doesn't work either way.  We support the Ukrainians whilst always admiring the people of Russia.  We know how we would feel ourselves if we were the Russians, painted as bad guys, our backs to the wall, the '400 dead young men' today would/will provoke a visceral reaction.

Intractable, unless somebody takes to the peace table, when we exhale in a tremendous relief.  Otherways our children and families go to war.  We are fools.


----------



## indianroads (Jan 4, 2023)

Matchu said:


> I spent a lot of time at work and was burned out - fortunate with a few days away from work  to slouch in front of the TV watching 'Le Bureau' blah blah blah, supposedly 'the most realistic depiction' of spies & spies' work.  I really enjoyed the long escapism, very enjoyable...tho' I compared constantly the agents' fixed demeanours to my own MH spheres, my own line of work.
> 
> Anyway, check out 'Le Bureau' if you like spies.
> 
> ...


Yeah, everything is screwed up. We have an invasion at our southern border with fentanyl coming in that way, killing thousands, and no one anything about it.


----------



## classic book lover (Jan 4, 2023)

indianroads said:


> Yeah, everything is screwed up. We have an invasion at our southern border with fentanyl coming in that way, killing thousands, and no one anything about it.


Where do you live?


----------



## Matchu (Jan 4, 2023)

Still on my holiday.  

This one won 'Best Foreign Language Oscar 1967' and I finally found the subtitled version.  Watched it for the first time this morning.  It's grrrreat.


Then I attempted the 'Best Czech Film Ever Made,' set in the 13th century.  This one is more difficult, less accessible.  May require a doobie or concentration powers of a 22year old film student.  I've managed about half an hour, so far:


----------



## indianroads (Jan 4, 2023)

classic book lover said:


> Where do you live?


Colorado, USA


----------



## bdcharles (Jan 5, 2023)

This is one of my favourite interviews


----------



## Ladyserpentine (Jan 5, 2023)

bdcharles said:


> This is one of my favourite interviews


I simply adore this man. Mostly because I just hear Moss speaking...


----------



## Parabola (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Dante77 (Sunday at 2:13 AM)

I just watched
Terrifier 2​








						Terrifier 2 (2022) - IMDb
					


Terrifier 2: Directed by Damien Leone. With Kailey Hyman, Lauren LaVera, David Howard Thornton, Jenna Kanell. After being resurrected by a sinister entity, Art the Clown returns to the timid town of Miles County where he targets a teenage girl and her younger brother on Halloween night.





					www.imdb.com
				




quite a bit of a trip and I don't recommend it to anyone not wishing to see extreme violence... it was both funny and creepy, a 9/10 from me. made me want to watch the first terrifier movie from 2016 so I might watch that next


----------



## Sinister (Monday at 11:09 PM)

Love the Terrifier franchise.  Been with it since All Hallows Eve.  Good stuff.  Thornton is just plain talented as Art.

-Sin


----------



## Dante77 (Yesterday at 5:13 AM)

Sinister said:


> Love the Terrifier franchise.  Been with it since All Hallows Eve.  Good stuff.  Thornton is just plain talented as Art.
> 
> -Sin



nice, yeah they apparently made a lot of movies leading up to T2, so I watched the first Terrifier from 2016. It was okay but imo T2 is the best
Thornton is great. I'm looking forward to T3.


I've watched some other stuff since this post, (Smile 2022, Unbearable weight of massive talent 2022, Barbarian 2022). I don't recommend Barbarian unless you're really bored and don't care if it's a 0/10 (it was for me). Smile is good imo. Unbearable weight of massive talent was also good.


----------

